#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Interface web para adiministrar Squid Proxy

## lmroot

Olá pessoal.

Eu configurei um servidor de internet aqui na empresa onde eu trabalho, esse servidor alem de compartilhar internet para todos os PCs também faz controle de sites da internet, agora eu preciso fazer uma interface web para cadastrar sites que serão proibidos, eu gostaria de saber qual seria a melhor maneira de eu fazer isso, se em PHP ou CGI, como eu vou ter que editar um arquivo texto e depois gravar e resetar o serviço de squid proxy, gostaria de saber qual dessas linguagens vai ser mais fácil de eu construir.

Valeu.

----------


## The-shadow

eu como manjo mais de PHP faria isso em PHP, porem mta gente gosta mais de perl ou shell script, nesse caso optaria por um CGI.. é discutivel.. faça na linguagem que se sentir + á vontade, ambas funcionam mto bem...

----------


## evandrofisico

Como o The-shadow falou, vc escolhe. A diferença é que se vc for fazer em CGI vai ter que tomar mais cuidados com a seurança, afinal de contas, vc vai manipular arquivos de sistema e tá cheio de gente tentando aproveitar falhas em scripts deste tipo. Pelo fato do squid rodar com um usuário e o apache rodar com outro, se vc fizer isto com PHP e este tiver sido compilado no modo seguro, vaiter uito problema pra arrumar, e talvez o CGI tenha que rodar como um usuário privilegiado em algum ponto, o que é MUITO RUIM.

----------


## lmroot

E é fácil de achar documentação sobre como se manipula arquivo texto e executa comando com php?

----------


## evandrofisico

em www.php.net voce encontra o manual completo do PHP, e qualquer problema é só perguntar que a gent tenta resolver.
PS: a parte de "vai dar MUITO trabalho para fazer o aplicativo seguro" vale também pro PHP, é só ver o quanto de worms aparecem por ai usando vulnerabilidades de programas escritos em PHP que não foram testados "ad nauseam".

----------


## alexandrecorrea

digita squid na busca do sourceforge.net

voce vai encontrar isso tudo pronto jah !!

----------


## slackrio

http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...iac-0.4.tar.gz
o link direto pra vc baixar o script 


galera eu mudei o apache o home root do apache ou seja o htdocs ..
criei ele no em uma particao especifica .. agora vem a duvida como posso utilizar o cgi uma vez que ele esta la em /var/www/ cgi-bin/ nao esta no mesmo diretorio onse se encontra agora meus arquivos da web como disse ta apontando em outra partição.. como resolveria isso ?

valew

----------


## alexandrecorrea

coloca isso no seu httpd.conf

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/cgi-bin/"

<Directory "/var/www/cgi-bin">
AllowOverride None
Options None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>


 :Smile:

----------


## lmroot

Valeu pessoal pelas dicas!!!!

Abraço, bom final de semana a todos.

----------


## rodriguesoline

Aqui na empresa uso o squidadmin, vale a pena dar uma olhada.

http://squidadmin.codigolivre.org.br/

----------


## lmroot

Esse squidAdmin vai ser uma mão na roda.


Valeu pessoal!!!!

----------


## BobMax

Respeitando a opinião dos outros colegas ... mas eu utilizo o Webmin .... nunca tive problemas com ele !!!

Bob

----------


## djhulk

olha ainda axo q se vc tem algum conhecimento em php, quer bem feito faço voce mesmo! eu fiz um form que da um include no arquivo de texto com os sites (arquivos apontados nas acls), eu edito e adiciono os sites ali, mto simples e facil, para reiniciar o squid, eu coloquei uma linha no arquivo do sudo, permitindo que o www-data(usuario do apache) executace o comando "squid -k reconfigure", este comando re-lê as conf. do squid.conf, assim no php poderia usar o comando <? system("sudo squid -k reconfigure"); ?>. isso é so uma base, o resto depende mesmo de vc, ok ? :-D

se tiver duvidas de como trabalhar com arquivos no php procure por "fopen" no www.php.net
sobre sudo, pesquise no google.
formularios, e scripts php prontos: www.phpbrasil.com

&#91;]'s
:-P

----------

